#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Granularity of Data Items in database management system free notes download

## amitsharma957

*Granularity of Data Items*

 		Tradeoff:

		-coarser, the lower the degree of concurrency;
		-finer, more locking information that is needed to be stored. 		Best item size depends on the types of transactions





  Similar Threads: Data Structures in database management system free pdf download Data Access in database management system free notes Data Definition in database management system free pdf download Data Models in database management system free pdf notes View of Data database management system free pdf notes

----------

